# Adios Amigos!



## Tabatha (Dec 29, 2007)

Well, I've decided to concentrate on the forum TDF and I put together and found in my sig., so I'll be saying _"So long and thanks for all the fish"_ to GTAA.

Our forum is more saltwater specific with freshwater currently as a minor part.

GTAA is a great FW forum with a ton of great, friendly people.

Cheers,

Tabatha


----------



## twoheadedfish (May 10, 2008)

best o luck. thanks for everything.


----------



## planter (Jun 9, 2008)

Good luck with your future endeavor Tabbatha. I'll stop by the other forum once I decide to plunge into the world of SW.


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

shame you cant stick around. take care tabatha.


----------



## pat3612 (Jan 29, 2008)

Bye Tabatha thanks for all your advice and your nice comments. Good luck over there will stop in to. I want to set up a sw tank so I will be visiting soon. Pat


----------



## Calmer (Mar 9, 2008)

I am sure you won't need it but good luck with the salty forum.


----------



## Riceburner (Mar 14, 2008)

ahhh...I thought AF was leaning more toward the salty side. 

Nice to have met and dealt with you. I bid adieu.


----------



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

Ah shame. Well, I am sure you can come here from time to time.


----------



## lili (Dec 15, 2007)

Wow, when did you do that ? 
Bye and see you around !
L


----------



## Cory_Dad (Apr 18, 2008)

Tabatha said:


> GTAA is a great FW forum with a ton of great, friendly people.


But, what about me?

You will be sorely missed <wipes tear from eye>. Please drop by every once and awhile to at least say 'hi'.

Best of luck.


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

Tab, you will be missed here, but I'm over there too with you 

For all you guys who will miss Tabatha, why not go out, grab some salt, some Live rock, and give yourself more of a reason to join the other forum


----------



## KnaveTO (May 13, 2007)

Gd luck over there Tabatha... may have to add another forum to my list


----------



## Tabatha (Dec 29, 2007)

Thanks everyone, you're all so very kind. 

I will be lurking and you're all welcome to give me a hand! 

Feel free to contact me at tabatha (at) aquariumfans.ca

Cheers,

Tabatha


----------



## wtac (Mar 17, 2006)

I lurk there...just not much time to say anything new . See everyone there as well and well wishes to you and TGF on AF.ca .


----------

